
The Cold Cure: What Freezing Water and Extreme Altitude Can Do for Our Health - freeman478
http://www.mensjournal.com/health-fitness/articles/what-freezing-water-extreme-altitude-can-do-for-our-health-w455186
======
DrScump
Related study:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/111/20/7379.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/111/20/7379.full)

